# [SOLVED] Raidmax agusta case help !!!!



## Mazon1x (Jul 23, 2014)

alright so before i start, thanks in advance!  
alrighty now. so this case is amazing i love it. but there is one thing i just dont like about it. i dont know how to get to the 4 small 80mm fans at each end of the case for the HDD bay. if anyone has this case would ya mind giving me some tips to take it out so i can clean it properly !


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Raidmax agusta case help !!!!*

For the front, you need to remove the front cover. It is held on by 5 screws.

For the rear, you rear the rear cover, held on by 4 screws.


----------

